# Garage workshop



## saleemtaibjee (19 Nov 2022)

Hi. We are planning a new garage which will be partly for woodwork, also for general storage, bikes, etc. Any advice on partitioning or screens to avoid wood dust getting everywhere?


----------



## Jameshow (19 Nov 2022)

saleemtaibjee said:


> Hi. We are planning a new garage which will be partly for woodwork, also for general storage, bikes, etc. Any advice on partitioning or screens to avoid wood dust getting everywhere?


I simply used CLS and 9mm ply. 

Stupidly I put the cls on the woodworking side and it collects dust! 

I found a couple of internal doors for free to link them.


----------



## saleemtaibjee (20 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I simply used CLS and 9mm ply.
> 
> Stupidly I put the cls on the woodworking side and it collects dust!
> 
> I found a couple of internal doors for free to link them.


Thanks. Can you send a picture?


----------



## Jameshow (20 Nov 2022)

saleemtaibjee said:


> Thanks. Can you send a picture?


Sure bit it's an old garage and it's retrofitted. 

But I wouldn't make it too permanent in case the next owners want a full garage.


----------



## fezman (20 Nov 2022)

I did the same as Jameshow, but I boarded both sides. The back 2/3 of the garage is for woodwork, front 1/3 utility room for freezers, tumble dryer (condensing so it doesn't affect the wood much) and storage. Used a spare internal door i had to connect both. Make sure the door is big enough to accommodate the biggest thing your ever likely to make  

Stud frame is simply screwed into the brick walls, so if it ever needs to come down, it won't take much effort. 

I also boarded out the ceiling - T&G pine for this. Insulated all round and it rarely drops below 2c regardless of outside temps. 

Oh and the best thing I did was swap the up and over door for two Barn style doors. The track for the U/O door used to protrude through the stud wall. You can see the patch up job i did on the mdf - not pretty but functional. 

As there is no natural light in there, i have 4 led daylight lights - works a treat.


----------



## Jameshow (20 Nov 2022)

This is mine without disclosing the state if my workshop!


----------

